# 2015 CPT Updates - Does anyone know



## missyah20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good Morning,

Does anyone know where I can find a list of the CPT updates for 2015.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 18, 2014)

missyah20 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a list of the CPT updates for 2015.
> 
> Thanks!



For a complete list of all new, deleted, and changed CPT codes you will need to purchase the CPT book


----------



## missyah20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the AMA releases any of this information earlier?  I was hoping to have information before the book ships in December.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 18, 2014)

No there is no early release.  The E book has already been released I received my download last week


----------



## jconner0030 (Sep 18, 2014)

Debra are there a lot of changes in the 2015 edition in the update you recieved? I'm just curious. I will be ordering my books soon.

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## AC32333 (Sep 18, 2014)

For a complete list of changes with explanations and case examples, the CPT(R) Changes 2015: An Insider's View book published by the AMA can be found here:

https://commerce.ama-assn.org/store/catalog/productDetail.jsp?product_id=prod2480006&navAction=push


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree that the CPT changes is a great book and you can order it now but that one is currently back ordered with a ship date of sometime on Dec.  the CPT book is ready now as an E book but I have been told the hard book is back ordered.  Yes there appears to be numerous changes this year.


----------



## Ladylad (Sep 29, 2014)

*Ladonna Schaad, Coding Compliance Manager*

I just checked the AMA website store and the E-book isn't scheduled to be released until November 1st.  Where did you get the e-book already?  I have already pre-ordered my hard-copy.  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2014)

I pre ordered the E book in May.  It is the only way to obtain the book before November.  Every year they offer the opportunity to preorder the books in May to be able to receive them in September.


----------



## erjones147 (Sep 29, 2014)

I received my hard copy of the 2015 CPT last week from AAPC. I noticed a change to the way urine drug screens are coded and some of the flu vaccination codes are changing, but I don't do much work in 10000 - 79999 portions, so your mileage may vary


----------



## krishna.k (Nov 21, 2014)

*CPT Changes 2015*

Does anyone have the soft copy of the CPT 2015. If so please share it to my email id.
Sivakrishna_79@yahoo.in

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2014)

krishna.k said:


> Does anyone have the soft copy of the CPT 2015. If so please share it to my email id.
> Sivakrishna_79@yahoo.in
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva



It is not possible to do this.  You must purchase your own copy of the book.  It is copy protected and sharing in this manner is prohibited.  Once I download the e-book there is no way to even copy and paste portions they have blocked that capability and the book cannot be e-mailed from one person to another.  You will need to go to the AMA website and purchase the e-book.


----------

